# Are things worst at Nintendo since Iwata died?



## SG854 (May 6, 2022)

With recent allegations against Nintendo, 

Have things got worse at Nintendo after Bowser took over?


----------



## impeeza (May 6, 2022)

yes


----------



## ShadowOne333 (May 6, 2022)

I'd like to think that Iwata had a hand on holding off the legal them from fan projects.
Seems like the amount of C&D and DMCA's Nintendo's been throwing around went up since Iwata's dying, but tbh they have always been doing this kind of shit.
It's time people catch up to the shit practices Nintendo does and push them in the right direction.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (May 6, 2022)

Earlier in Nintendo's life they had the Original Seal Of Quality and had standards for games. It's sad to see that is no longer the case as we see with the number of bullshit clickbait games being released on the e-shop. The e-shop releases are shit games and aren't worth their asking price. I'm not sure if this has anything to do with Iwata though.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (May 6, 2022)

Short and long answer, yes. The video does a better job painting out the issues however.


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2022)

The simple and easy answer is yes


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 6, 2022)

Absolutely.

But it's not just Bowser's fault. It's also partly because they choose a young president instead of an experienced one.Miyamoto or anyone else would've been better (Koizumi/Tezuka)


----------



## lokomelo (May 6, 2022)

The bad things Nintendo do, like the lawsuits, the music take-downs on YouTube, censored localization and so on, usually come from Nintendo of America. From Nintendo of Japan only good things come out, like the gigaleak (and eventually some games).

on side note, the former Nintendo of America CEO released a book where he tells that everything that went well was his idea, and everything that went bad he warned the Japanese about, but they did anyway, so self personal promotion is also a Nintendo of America thing apparently.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 10, 2022)

Yes. The problem is that Iwata was a gamer....his replacement is a businessman and has zero fucking empathy for their consumers or what they want.  Every recent decision has only had their shareholders opinion in mind.  Iwata would have never approved of this "rent old games via subscription so you never actually own them" bullshit ever.


----------



## _47iscool (May 24, 2022)

A guy actually named Bowser made it worse? 

Sounds about right.


----------



## yuyuyup (May 24, 2022)

Trash


----------



## ital (May 24, 2022)

And yet you'll still fiend for their games, news and buy whatever they tell you*. Wonderfull! 



* Enter the jackass who says "Uh uh! I pyrate mah warezzzz! Me so l337!". You're literally the worst.


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2022)

> Are things worse at Nintendo since Iwata died?


Not really. They aren't pulling any new bullshit that they haven't been pulling while he was alive.


----------



## sley (May 24, 2022)

I don't think so, Nintendo is just acting accordingly to their good sales with the Switch.
Keeping a steady flow of releases seems to be the priority for the system.


----------



## ut2k4master (May 24, 2022)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Earlier in Nintendo's life they had the Original Seal Of Quality and had standards for games. It's sad to see that is no longer the case as we see with the number of bullshit clickbait games being released on the e-shop. The e-shop releases are shit games and aren't worth their asking price. I'm not sure if this has anything to do with Iwata though.


the seal of quality was never about quality, it was purely a sign of an officially licensed game. there were a ton of shit games back then too


----------



## Noctosphere (May 26, 2022)

SG854 said:


> With recent allegations against Nintendo,
> 
> Have things got worse at Nintendo after Bowser took over?


wait what?
What you say in your thread post doesn't match what you say in your thread title

It's like saying

Title : Are thing worst at Nintendo of America since Reggie left?

Post : Are things worst at nintendo since Furukawa took over?


----------

